# What do you think someone with a tritype of 459 would typically be like



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

I don't know my dominant type, but I'm pretty sure 459 are all part of my tri-type (4w5, 5w4 and 9w1). What do you think somebody with this tri-type would be like. Like what personality traits and habits would they most likely harbor?


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Well I don't know. Considering that they don't exist, so it's kind of like meeting a unicorn or watching the pope shit in the woods.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

At this point I believe I am a 459 as well.

Basically you will feel very detached, indifferent and envious of the world when you are in a negative space.

You will feel authentic, objective, and peaceful when you are in a positive space.

Or at least from my current understanding.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Sixty Nein said:


> Well I don't know. Considering that they don't exist, so it's kind of like meeting a unicorn or watching the pope shit in the woods.


I do so exist >.<


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I imagine they would be very quiet and private people, not liking to share much of any information about themselves. They'd be rather passive, not liking to get into conflict very much, but also individualistic. Whenever anything negative happens, I imagine they would need a lot of alone time to cope with it. But these are just guesses. Don't mind me. I'm not even close to that tri-type. (269)


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very introverted people who like to stroke their mighty intellectual penis.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm guessing: introspective, detached, introverted, creative, curious, a fan of art/culture, possibly dramatic or self expressive in some way, such as poetry or through clothing. Probably capable of conceiving and completing a lot of creative work, especially when motivated.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm guessing the following comes from the fauvres:

"459 The Contemplative Archetype

459

If you are 459 is described as being intuitive, knowledgeable, an accepting. You want to be original, wise and peaceful. Highly self aware and reflective, you are very shy, reserved and self conscious. You need regular quiet time to reflect on your thoughts and emotions. Easily flooded with emotion, it is difficult for you to voice your feelings and ideas to others.

Your life mission is to delve deeply into the mysteries of life and share your insight with others. A true philosopher (also, contemplative), you are happiest when you can write about your discoveries and discuss them with others. Making sense of your world is a never ending quest.

You can be so focused on your inner world that you can become inhibited and appear to be indifferent to others. Insecure, you become moody and expect others to initiate and come toward you.

your growing edge is to recognize that your need to pull away into the private world of your making to ponder your thoughts and feelings keeps you from engaging with others. true contemplation leads to higher knowing that we are all connected in the universal unconscious.

*Most withdrawn/introspective-459, 954, 549

The 416, 459 and 469 all struggle with painful self-consciousness and inhibition.

Both the 451 and 459 are reserved and introspective and self conscious. The 451 is very critical of themselves and others.They are very particular and have a lot of shoulds. They can be strident. Dissatisfaction is visible as their energy can be prickly. The 459 is more reserved and passive. They wait to be included. They are approachable but hope that others will come towards them. They are quiet in their demeanor. They project a sense of stillness. Their energy is soft and yielding. Dissatisfaction is hidden like in the 479.

The 954 is more contemplative and the the 952 will be more focused on others.

9s have a great capacity for depth, they just avoid conflict. Introspective 9s with 5 in the tritype are the intellectual 9s. (9s with 4 are the deep, emotional 9s. The 9 with the 459 tritype is all of the above.

The 459 is the most reclusive type on the Enneagram. They are humble, modest and discreet. They can be ethereal and dreamy They are passive and unassertive. They are shy but usually display a pleasant countenance. They have complex inner worlds. the objective with the subjective. They are gentle, sensitive and avoidant. Since they are so reserved, they express their anger in a passive-aggressive manner.

459 is a triple withdrawn...I imagine 459 to be more removed and cut off as a way of addressing any inner anxiety.

Yeah you would have a difficult time with the triple withdrawn 459, many people do because their withdrawal and withholding feels harsh or very uninvolved. That's the type most likely to not realize their anger until much later, or not express it at all because they get stuck in not expressing themselves and experiencing everything more internally. The 1 in your tritype makes you more likely to exprsss discontent or negativity while the 7 still wants to keep things light and airy. The 459 can have a heavy feeling which can be daunting to someone desiring to keep things positive and productive as your tritype or the 371 might be inclined to do.

A 459 would be pretty comfortable with separateness and solitude.
[459]: Differences with 469 comes from the differences between 5 and 6 minds. 5 is like a withdrawn mind working alone to handle situations, life, and understanding, while 6 is more oriented to connections with collectivity and other people with thoughts. It's a receptive/expressive mind, using people as support for understanding and guidance. While 5 is more working alone, with its own maps and ideas.

As for the 4 5 9 part, ..It speaks to me, because it points to the actual awareness of the lack of love and the feeling of separateness for a 9. 5s and 4s are normally described as having the experience most rooted in separateness. Perhaps the distinctions are finer though. 5s representing a feeling of separateness of self, 4 representing separateness of identity, and 9 representing an awareness of separateness from "love" or from the "whole" of the universe.

E4 has the tri fixes 468 and 495 to deal with...where 468 push for a response while 459 move away. For example:
4x5 moves away...stops to....push for the response.
4x3 pushes for the response while moving away.

all three Reflective Solutions Enneacards
(Enneagram Types: 4, 5 & 9) in your Enneaspread.
Naturally reserved and reflective, you see yourself as intuitive, introspective, perceptive and thoughtful. Responsible and diligent, you resist taking action that is not first well considered and thought out. You dislike making sudden changes and prefer to take time to think things through before acting. When opposed, you tend to take a step back or move away from others to evaluate your circumstances to manage problems.

The 945 is very shy, sensitive and introspective. They need time to contemplate before taking action

594: Accepting and intuitive 5. Most sensitive and withdrawn 5, especially if self-preserving. Tends to be remote.

4-5-9 - The Introvert

A true introvert. The withdrawn likes to delve within them self in order to release their tensions and stress. The more problems that arise in their life the farther the find themselves from the external world.

459 - Knowledgeable and accepting 4. Most withdrawn and introspective 4, often an artisan, especially if self-preserving. Shy.

five with a nine fix: pattern seeking above all. whimsical exploration,
disposition of reluctant idealist. open minded,
philosophical perspective. can seem to lack focus
while associating groupings of information into larger
theories. likes people and humanity as a whole,
shares ideas and is relatively easy to get along with.

945: Intuitive and knowledgeable 9. Most introspective, withdrawn and reserved 9, especially if self-preserving or introverted [or both].

Another example would be a 4-6-8. Here we have a more aggressive and reactive Type 4 than say a 4-9-5, who would be more withdrawn, passive (9) and avoidant (5).

4-5-9 would rely on their sensations completely. This makes them the most self-focused of the types. Its about what you experience. Like a 9, they tend to avoid things they find uncomfortable (the keyword here is what they find uncomfortable. Not what is generally accepted as uncomfortable). Like a 5, tend to lean towards enrichment. And like a 4, establish their identity towards what they live through. Naturally, what we personally experience in ourselves (our emotions) are a part of what we experience. Since this type is so internally focused, they tend to live the most in their own minds and their own world. Thus, their five-fix tends to gather a lot of information on themselves. Their four-fix and ever changing sensations may make them slightly more likely to feel confused as to who they are. Experiencing this confusion, they may analyze this as a problem and perhaps something that shouldn't be(?). Well, like I said, I'd need to think about it more. But mainly, this fix relies heavily on what they go through and what they live through. Especially on feeling sensations. I'm not really quite sure on what else to say, really
5-4-9: shy, somewhat fragile and a bit romantic, such Fives tend to put on a congenial façade to hide their rich inner worlds from the society. They outwardly appear friendly but reserved, usually mysterious to other people who sense there is more depth and intensity hidden behind their amiable mask. These Fives have rich imaginations and love to immerse themselves in thoughts and fantasies. They are introspective, dreamy, creative and socially withdrawn, but also disorganized and painfully avoidant.
typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
similar tritypes: 5-9-4, 9-5-4, 4-5-9
flavours: insightful, imaginative, enigmatic and unstructured

5-9-4: reclusive, modest, discreet and quite dreamy and unassertive, such Fives possess a vast imagination in which they spend most of their time among their theories, fantasies and vivid memories. They have a somewhat bohemian charm to them – they are relaxed, casual, creative and a bit reckless. Usually pleasant and undisturbed on the outside, they hide complex inner worlds in which reality interweaves with fantasy, real with imaginary, the objective with the subjective. These Fives are gentle, sensitive and avoidant and tend to express their anger in a passive-aggressive manner.
typical subtypes: self-preserving, sexual, 5w4
similar tritypes: 5-4-9, 9-5-4, 4-5-9
flavours: laid-back, unconventional, imaginative and random"


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

@Promethea thank you, I really identified with most of that


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm 459, or 495, can't determine which.

I'm very withdrawn, and secretive. I don't talk much about myself, unless I'm on PerC!  

I've known other people with this tritype. We're all pretty removed, and non-confrontational. We are not quick to speak, and we don't mince words when we do. Often VERY much absorbed within our own inner-worlds, though that can manifest in different ways (can be an inner-world of intellect and learning. Or a world of fantasy, passion and imagination). We may appear observant, and we can be when we need to be, but mostly I think we tend to zone out.

Reserved, non-confrontational, but also not very malleable. Very inwardly grounded. We may appear to be conforming because we do not outwardly challenge things very often, but really the seeming indifference is more like a partial immunity or buffer against external influences. 

Very, very hypersensitive.

This is in my experience and observation.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

Promethea said:


> I'm guessing the following comes from the fauvres:
> 
> "*Most withdrawn/introspective-459, 954, 549
> 
> ...


 So true.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Promethea said:


> I'm guessing the following comes from the fauvres:
> 
> "459 The Contemplative Archetype
> 
> ...



Thank you, that basically just told me I am for sure a 459..


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

I feel like, from personal experience of helping people type themselves, that introverts who have 2 of 4,5 and 9 often initially mistype themself as a 459. I know a lot who initially thought they were 459 but than as they learnt more realised that they were 259 or 469 or something else.

459 is triple withdrawn. I actually know an Se-dom who has 5w4 4w5 9w8 as her tritype and we have both had huge trouble working out if she was an introvert or an extravert because she displays a lot of qualities of both. Learning about enneagram helped me understand how an Se-dom could be so introverted. 

Before deciding you are a 459 I would have a really good look at the motivations of 4, of 5 and of 9 and ensure that you do identify with those motivations. Also would pay to look at the motivations of 2 and 6.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

> Well I don't know. Considering that they don't exist, so it's kind of like meeting a unicorn or watching the pope shit in the woods.





kashiee322 said:


> I do so exist >.<


Hello unicorn :kitteh:


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

Sixty Nein said:


> so it's kind of like meeting a unicorn or watching the pope shit in the woods.


:laughing:
Reading through random posts at 4 in the morning, wakes up whole family snorting like a wild animal.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Well I would say I'm absolutley not a six. I don't care much about security at all and I'm not one to put much faith into authority. After looking at enneagram number 2 a lot of it spoke to me. I have a big fear of being unwanted and I do want to feel loved and I am quite possessive but I'm way too aloof to be considered friendly. I say 2 over 4 *could* be a possibility. I'm pretty sure I'm a 5/9 though..


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Congratulations. You are a 6.

Seriously though what was that directed to? Besides the Enneagram is about core desires and shit like that. I don't think being an aloof 2 is all too rare in actuality. You are a Fi-dom right?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

kashiee322 said:


> Well I would say I'm absolutley not a six. I don't care much about security at all and I'm not one to put much faith into authority. After looking at enneagram number 2 a lot of it spoke to me. I have a big fear of being unwanted and I do want to feel loved and I am quite possessive but I'm way too aloof to be considered friendly. I say 2 over 4 *could* be a possibility. I'm pretty sure I'm a 5/9 though..


Speaking as I've been typed as a 6w5.
I will walk over authority, I don't care about your rank, your title. You are nothing but another person to me and if you so were the president of the USA I wouldn't call you by title. I call everyone by their first name, no matter who they are.
Everyone fears being unwanted and want to feel loved. I just deal with being unloved by surrounding myself by close friends that I can trust with my life and who can do the same with me.

Correct me if I am mistaken someone, but enneagram 2s fear being uncaring and will delude themselves into thinking that they are, even when they might not be.

This a definition of an average (neither healthy nor unhealthy) enneagram 2:


Don Richard Riso and Russ Hudson said:


> Average: Engage in "people pleasing" in order to be closer to others, becoming overly friendly, emotionally demonstrative, and full of "good intentions." Bestow seductive attention on others: approval, "strokes," flattery. Talkative, especially about love and their relationships. / Become overly intimate and intrusive: they need to be needed, so they hover, meddle, and control in the name of love. Want others to depend on them: give, but expect a return. Send mixed messages. Enveloping and possessive: the self-sacrificial, parenting persons who cannot do enough for others, wearing themselves out for everyone, creating needs for themselves to fulfill. / Increasingly self-important and self-satisfied, feel they are indispensable, although they overrate their efforts in others' behalf. Seek specific forms of repayment for their help. Hypochondria, becoming a "martyr" for others. Overbearing, patronizing, presumptuous


Average (neither healthy nor unhealthy) 6:


Don Richard Riso and Russ Hudson said:


> Average: Start investing their time and energy into whatever they believe will be safe and stable. Organizing and structuring, they look to alliances and authorities for security and continuity. Make many commitments to others, hoping they will be reciprocated. Constantly vigilant, anticipating problems. They seek clear guidelines and feel more secure when systems and procedures are well-defined. / To resist having more demands made on them, they react against others passive-aggressively. Become evasive, indecisive, cautious, procrastinating, and ambivalent. Strong self-doubt as well as suspicion about others' motives. Are highly reactive, anxious, and complaining, giving contradictory "mixed signals." Internal confusion makes them react unpredictably. / To compensate for insecurities, they become belligerent, mean-spirited, and sarcastic, blaming others for problems. Highly partisan and defensive, dividing people into friends and enemies while looking for threats to their own security. Authoritarian, prejudiced, and fear-instilling to silence their own fears.


However, as many have stated then 6s don't need to rely on authorities, but might be supported by friends and/or family instead and some people here also stated that 6s are usually the first of all the types to notice abuse of power.


----------



## Dewymorning (Nov 24, 2012)

kashiee322 said:


> Well I would say I'm absolutley not a six. I don't care much about security at all and I'm not one to put much faith into authority. After looking at enneagram number 2 a lot of it spoke to me. I have a big fear of being unwanted and I do want to feel loved and I am quite possessive but I'm way too aloof to be considered friendly. I say 2 over 4 *could* be a possibility. I'm pretty sure I'm a 5/9 though..


If your heart fix is 2 and not 4 than your tritype is 259 like mine.

Having talked to a number of people of this tritype (though so far they have all been core 5 or core 9) I have noticed a trend of simultaneously wanting to be 'part of the group' or friends with people and wanting to sit back and observe everyone.
259 is a tritype that often reports loneliness. The 2 and the 9 want to get along with people, but the 5 and the 9 want to stay back and observe.

Hmm, sounds like you are not sure what your core type is. I think you really need to look into that before you confirm your tritype.

Also, wanting to be loved can be a 4 thing, not just a 2 thing. What I would say though is the 4 has an feeling of being unloveable. My SO is a 4w5 and he always wants to be reassured that I love him.
The 2 on the other hand has a sense that, if I do this for that person THAN they will love me. If 2 is not your core this won't be so strong, but as a 9 core with a 2 fix I do have a tendency to focus too much on doing things for others rather than myself.


----------



## Pixzelina (May 25, 2013)

Dewymorning said:


> If your heart fix is 2 and not 4 than your tritype is 259 like mine.
> 
> Having talked to a number of people of this tritype (though so far they have all been core 5 or core 9) I have noticed a trend of simultaneously wanting to be 'part of the group' or friends with people and wanting to sit back and observe everyone.
> 259 is a tritype that often reports loneliness. The 2 and the 9 want to get along with people, but the 5 and the 9 want to stay back and observe.
> ...


 Well it's not exactly as if I want to stay back and observe, I'm just too afraid of being rejected to join other people and attempt to make friends with them, and I'm not one to be delusional enough to think that just because I do something for someone, they will love me. I usually do nice things for people when they ask without expecting anything in return if you haven't done anything to me that would make you not deserve it. I'm pretty sure 5 and 9 aren't my core type. It's either 2 or 4w5 that's my core type.


----------

